# Discovery Channel to End Sponsorship



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 9, 2007)

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that Discovery Channel will not renew title sponsorship of its pro cycling team after the end of the 2007 season.  

According to USA Today, Bill Stapleton, long-time agent for former team rider Lance Armstrong, Discovery's decision to drop sponsorship after three years is related to Monday's firing of Discovery Network's president Billy Campbell by new Discovery Communications president and CEO David Zaslav…

Go to
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/feb07/feb10news for the full report 

 I hope it’s an American company that sponsor’s the team…


----------

